# ohhh blue bunny on itbs...



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

real quick cause i'm tired!!!
79 blue bunny...smashed the oil pan and killed hte 1.5L 4 spd drivetrain...soooo i got a 2.0L 16v and gsxr 1000 itb's....and a 5 speed swap... TT equal lenght header and 2.5'' exhaust and MS from the man pat. and a cool "plentuim" thing i'm plying with(pic half done.....and blah blah blah and now pics!


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: ohhh blue bunny on itbs... (nothingleavesstock)*

damn dude, you do NOT mess around when you say your gonna build something!


----------



## NTRabbit (Mar 28, 2001)

*Re: ohhh blue bunny on itbs... (VWralley)*

Interesting setup for the intake runners on the ITB's. What prompted you to increase the intake length before the ITB's? More low end torque?


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: ohhh blue bunny on itbs... (NTRabbit)*

um well, more looks then anything honestly!!! and a place to put the intake air temp sensor too!
i like clean looking fab stuff...4 filter look a bit messy for me..so i came up with that intake..its almost done...more pics of it soon!


----------



## GreenLabeLDUB (Oct 24, 2006)

*Re: ohhh blue bunny on itbs... (nothingleavesstock)*

so you're not gonna run filters or anything?


----------



## patatron (Aug 10, 2003)

*Re: ohhh blue bunny on itbs... (GreenLabeLDUB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GreenLabeLDUB* »_so you're not gonna run filters or anything?

He's not done yet, it should be pretty sweet when finished!


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: ohhh blue bunny on itbs... (patatron)*

right, here unpainted almost finished kindof smoothed out almost installed....2'' runnings to 2.5'' plentum to a 4x5.5 k+n filter


----------



## NTRabbit (Mar 28, 2001)

*Re: ohhh blue bunny on itbs... (nothingleavesstock)*

You should run another air filter off the other side, haha. It would look sweet with the dual-filters. Anyways, it looks cool man. I'm curious to hear how it performs. 
BTW, what are the internal bore diameters of the GSXR1000 bodies?


_Modified by NTRabbit at 4:51 AM 1-11-2007_


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: ohhh blue bunny on itbs... (NTRabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NTRabbit* »_ 
BTW, what are the internal bore diameters of the GSXR1000 bodies?


they are about 2'' i'm not sure the excat mm bore...forget!!! but i have 2'' silicone on it and its TIGHT!


----------



## GreenLabeLDUB (Oct 24, 2006)

*Re: ohhh blue bunny on itbs... (nothingleavesstock)*

Not a bad looking/working idea...Let us know how it does Josh


----------



## silvervdubs99 (Oct 7, 2000)

*Re: ohhh blue bunny on itbs... (NTRabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NTRabbit* »_
BTW, what are the internal bore diameters of the GSXR1000 bodies?

_Modified by NTRabbit at 4:51 AM 1-11-2007_

inlet ID appears to be:1.945" diameter or @49mm and the oulet apeears to be 1.650" diameter or 42mm http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rabbot16v (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: ohhh blue bunny on itbs... (silvervdubs99)*

the intake reminds of the new 5 cylinder intake manifold http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
looks real clean
I was thinking about doing something like yours
to get the ITBs some fresh air 
instead of getting a custom radiator


----------



## Muffler Bearing (Apr 4, 2004)

that looks really nice!
-j


----------



## vettelover (Jun 10, 2005)

so do the ITBs replace CIS all together? I've been looking in this kind of thing but don't don't fully understand it.


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: (vettelover)*

no the megasquirt EFI is what replaces the CIS. the throttle bodies replace the intake mani. and single throttle body http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (vettelover)*

yes !!


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (nothingleavesstock)*


----------



## EuroRabbit (Aug 4, 2003)

Do you think your going to have any problems with that crank case breather? Wont it spew through the filter housing?


----------



## skidplate (May 4, 2004)

*Re: (EuroRabbit)*

Thats a nice looking set up.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (skidplate)*

breather....nah i used them before...no problems ever


----------



## MoGtheMooGle (May 14, 2005)

*Re: (EuroRabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EuroRabbit* »_Do you think your going to have any problems with that crank case breather? Wont it spew through the filter housing?

I was running the same setup he has for the crank-case breather when I had carbs on my 16v, and it DID spew oil out of there. I switched over to a catch can.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (MoGtheMooGle)*

hmm..1.8t and 16v before...no problem...guess i'll find out, if so i'll switch it over


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: (nothingleavesstock)*

its a better setup to use the breather, you can actually clean the system out waay better and it effects the overall life of the motor. i got an acticle around here somewhere that shows all the crap the motor sucks back in without a proper breather/catch can setup, ill try an scan a copy and email it to ya here next week


----------



## vettelover (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: (VWralley)*

megasquert.... gotch. time for more research! thanks for pointing me in the next direction!


----------



## NTRabbit (Mar 28, 2001)

*Re: (vettelover)*

I really like the way your setup looks, but the more I look at it, the more I wonder if you are limiting the amount of air that the throttle bodies can take in. It just seems to me that you creating an intake manifold with plenum that is similar to a stock one. Obviously it will flow more air than a stock one with the larger intake bore by the air filter, but I think you might be restricting the potential of the ITB's a little. 
I'm not trying to bash your design or anything, I think it is really cool. I am just wondering how it will perform.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (NTRabbit)*

no worries!








honestly i'm not sure if it restrict it or not...i think the runners themselves will "smooth" down the flow of air and the plentum is much larger and way better flow then the stock for sure. also because it all open(no trottle plate in the air flow way) the flow will not be obstructed!
but all in all...what..3 hp lose or gain? oh well! i would have built the whole motor setup 100% differnt if it was a all power car! but its not, just a fun toy


----------



## NTRabbit (Mar 28, 2001)

*Re: (nothingleavesstock)*

I gotcha. It does look really sweet. Hey, what radiator is that in there?


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (NTRabbit)*

16v rocco 2


----------



## GoClick (Oct 22, 2005)

Nice job man.


----------



## GreenLabeLDUB (Oct 24, 2006)

*Re: (nothingleavesstock)*

running yet Josh?


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (GreenLabeLDUB)*

no







just got the mid pipe for the custom exhaust...2.5'' header back, custom no cat and muffler setup..blah blah blah, almost doen with that....
MS is wired under the hood now, just have to run powers and ground and crap...hoping to gether running monday or tuesday!!!!


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: (nothingleavesstock)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## patatron (Aug 10, 2003)

*Re: (VWralley)*

Sweet! Kinda want to see a running video of this bad boy!


----------



## Mk2enthusiast (Oct 14, 2001)

*Re: (patatron)*

Looks awesome! If it isn't too much of a burden, yank off the mani on the dyno runs, see how the torque curve is affected. I'd love to see the difference on paper. Nice setupp


----------



## NTRabbit (Mar 28, 2001)

*Re: (Mk2enthusiast)*

Nothingleavestock, where did you buy the aluminum tubing for your project? I am trying to find some aluminum tube to make my custom intake for ITBs off of a stock flange, but I am having trouble finding the tube I want. 
On mcmaster carr, they have 42mm ID aluminum tube (1.65"), but the wall thickness is only .049". That seems too thin to me. What did you use, and where did you get it?


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: (NTRabbit)*

ebay has cheap mandrel bent sections in all sizes and configurations 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (VWralley)*

the super tight bends are from a "exhaust donut" from road race engineering in cali... only place i know that makes them...about 65 a donut!!!!!! in SS too...i have 1.75'' to 2.5''


----------



## NTRabbit (Mar 28, 2001)

*Re: (nothingleavesstock)*

Do you know what wall thickness they are?


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (NTRabbit)*

this thick...I I








sorry no. they are normal exhaust thickness est maybe 14 g?


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: (nothingleavesstock)*

you get this thing out on the road yet?


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (VWralley)*

no shop got busy







this week i hope!!


----------



## UrbanDeathSquad (Nov 8, 2004)

*Re: (nothingleavesstock)*

heh, no ****, i seen this at the hess station in emmaus a couple weeks (maybe months) back. very nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (UrbanDeathSquad)*

thats where i live...well not at the hess station...but


----------



## GreenLabeLDUB (Oct 24, 2006)

*Re: (nothingleavesstock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nothingleavesstock* »_no shop got busy







this week i hope!!









...slacker...



















































cant wait foo http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SIR ANDROID184 (Feb 13, 2007)

*Re: (GreenLabeLDUB)*

whats going on with this josh?....any updates


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (mrandroid184)*

ran...had vac leak....pulled manifold...warped!







i guess from welding...had it machined...now i need time again...


----------



## der hare (Oct 27, 2001)

*Re: (nothingleavesstock)*

sucky bro
keep us updated http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: (nothingleavesstock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nothingleavesstock* »_ran...had vac leak....pulled manifold...warped!







i guess from welding...had it machined...now i need time again...

that would explain the 10 kpa of vac. i guess!


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (VWralley)*

yea no kindin'! what a dumbazz!


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (nothingleavesstock)*

running again...has a miss to it now


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: (nothingleavesstock)*

a miss? like a spark miss??
have you gotten any tuning done? mine idles pretty lumpy, almost sounds like its missing but its just rich as f*ck


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (VWralley)*

nah dave isn't around right now to help tune it..he was playing with it, i don't want to mess up what hes doing....
center 2 header pipes were 300 degrees and the other 2 were almost 800....something isn't right there!!
does it matter what order the injectors are plugged or way they are wired or whatever? also pops out the intake 
any info?


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: (nothingleavesstock)*

yes it does, i wire in mine like so:
bank 1:1-4
bank 2: 2-3
how is yours wired?


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (VWralley)*

i'll check.


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: (nothingleavesstock)*

also is your base timing set? popping in the intake i think is lean/too much advance (not 100% on that)


----------



## xr4tic (Dec 10, 2001)

*Re: (VWralley)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWralley* »_yes it does, i wire in mine like so:
bank 1:1-4
bank 2: 2-3
how is yours wired?

I think it depends on how you have your MS set up. You can fire both banks at once, in which case it wouldn't matter the order, or fire alternately, which could have an effect.


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: (xr4tic)*

yes...forgot to mention that


----------



## perpetualnewb (Jan 4, 2005)

*Re: (VWralley)*

you're a baller.


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: (nothingleavesstock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nothingleavesstock* »_nah dave isn't around right now to help tune it..he was playing with it, i don't want to mess up what hes doing....
center 2 header pipes were 300 degrees and the other 2 were almost 800....something isn't right there!!
does it matter what order the injectors are plugged or way they are wired or whatever? also pops out the intake 
any info?

Huge vaccume leak for the win








This week it will live again.......and hit the rollers on sat with any luck


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: (Salsa GTI)*

(burns) excellent 

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: (xr4tic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xr4tic* »_
I think it depends on how you have your MS set up. You can fire both banks at once, in which case it wouldn't matter the order, or fire alternately, which could have an effect.

That's the way it's wired....tried both ways...then figured out the massive vaccume leak.....now thats fixed time tu dial it in


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (Salsa GTI)*

runs better now BUT under load...CRAP...seems like half the power!!
running kris(digitalK) map so its dead on...
one thing....the center 2 header pipes are 240 degrees...and the outer 2 are 500....which i know isn't right!! also the center 2 TB are black...to rich...and those 2 are poping back sometimes...
i swap injector wires to the 1,4 and 2,3...tried 1,2 and 3,4


----------



## Wraith04 (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: (nothingleavesstock)*

Try 1,3 and 2,4 that's how my MS is wired on injectors.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (Wraith04)*

did that...something messed up...


----------



## xr4tic (Dec 10, 2001)

Sounds like it might be ignition related, you sure you don't have #2 and #3 plug wires switched or something?


----------



## NTRabbit (Mar 28, 2001)

*Re: (nothingleavesstock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nothingleavesstock* »_
running kris(digitalK) map so its dead on...


Are you running a fuel/ignition map from someone else's car? If so, you need to tune it to your car. With an intake setup like yours, your maps are going to be very specific to your car. There is no way that someone else's maps could be optimized for your setup. 


_Modified by NTRabbit at 4:04 PM 3-10-2007_


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: (NTRabbit)*

just burn it josh


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (Salsa GTI)*

okok, got it! it rips now!!
....not sure if that was it...
i pulled the distributer off , wires checked plugs, changed setting in the MS, re wired injectors differnt! works fine now!!!
i'll get video up asap!!!


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: (nothingleavesstock)*

That car is tired of you chopping it up thats the problem


----------

